# New group head seal now PF very tight fit. Normal?



## chimpsinties (Jun 13, 2011)

I just purchased a new group head seal from CoffeeHit.co.uk

It was dead cheap (93p) and they were doing free P&P

http://www.coffeehit.co.uk/gaggia-group-head-gasket-9mm/p297

I fitted it yesterday and now the PF is pretty hard to get on the machine. It will fit but I have to hold the machine to turn and lock it into place. Is this normal for a new gasket?

My machine is getting better and better the more bits I service. It was in pretty good nick anyway but every shot I pull just gets nicer and nicer since changing and cleaning various parts.

I also got a new double filter basket from them and it will barely hold 18g. Is that normal for a double? With 18 I can just close it and it gets left with a screw imprint in the top.

http://www.coffeehit.co.uk/gaggia-double-filter-basket/p205

The basket is a slightly different shape the the one I had previously. The angled bit at the bottom starts nearer the top whereas my old one was almost vertically down until the very bottom where it angled in.

My old one looks more like this

http://www.coffeehit.co.uk/synesso-double-ridgeless-basket/p326


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Yeah, chimps, quite normal with a new gasket. Bit of a pain at first but it will relax with use. Anyway, it's a good thing I'm told, so long as you do make sure you get the PF on tight enough.

Great to hear that you're reaping the benefits of gradual improvements! I do think that performing such improvements to the machine is a great way to deepen understanding of the mechanics of making espresso, so the machine is not just a 'black box'.

As for the basket, that's a little unusual I think. 18g doesn't reach the rim in my coffeehit basket and I can get around 22/23g in mine. Could it be grind size? Grinding finer means more weight fits in. As you probably know, you do need to avoid having an imprint in the puck as this could lead to channelling if the pressurised water decides that the imprinted area is a weak spot.


----------



## chimpsinties (Jun 13, 2011)

Well I'm definitely not getting channelling. I'm already grinding on #2 on my virtuoso so I can't get it much finer. Anyway I'm pretty happy with my current 20s extractions 17g ~32g

I was really wondering if anyone else can confirm that the original Gaggia double filter looks like the one I bought? Maybe the one that came with my 2nd hand machine was an after market one. The reason I bought a new one was because someone had scrubbed the inside old one what the chrome had come off. I'll maybe take a photo to show you. It freaked me out a bit though.


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

does the gasket you have have a slight bevel round one edge, if so these are a slightly harder compound and designed for the commercial machines, the domestic manual machines do not have the bevel edge and are a softer compound. we once got some delivered by mistake and had to sand them down to work properly

mark


----------



## chimpsinties (Jun 13, 2011)

Hmm, I don't remember it having a bevelled edge. Would it have been obvious? Or is it tiny?

To be honest, I think it'll free up a bit with use. Like I said I'm surprised how well the machine is working after back flushing with puly caff and replacing this seal so I'm happy anyway









Cheers for your help.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

The gasket will be a tight fit to start but after a few weeks will be like it used to be. As it wears the portafilter handle can be moved further too.

The original baskets are not straight sided, so it is likely you had a non-standard basket


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

The gasket will be a tight fit to start but after a few weeks will be like it used to be. As it wears the portafilter handle can be moved further too.

The original baskets are not straight sided, so it is likely you had a non-standard basket


----------



## chimpsinties (Jun 13, 2011)

To be honest I think it's freeing up a bit now already









Thanks for the advice. I don't mind the new basket, I just have trouble fitting more than about 17g in usually.


----------

